# I Saw This On My Luchtime Walk Yesterday!



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I work in Woodinville, WA near the Chateau Ste. Michelle Winery. I enjoy taking a walk at lunch along the "Sammamish Slough" as it is a great walking path. A week and a half ago I noticed an eagle but didn't have my camera. Yesterday, I brought my camera just in case and there he was, sitting so pretty just waiting for me.




























We weren't able to make it to the Eagle Festival on the Skagit River this year, so now I feel better that I've seen at least one up close.

Kelly


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW, Kelly! What a treat!!!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Eagles are cool


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! They are so awsome to see.

We got a treat last summer at Yellowstone as there was a giant Eagle's nest right along the road coming in the park from the west entrance. We got to see the mother and her hatchlings every day. It's a rare treat.

Congrats


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Where I live we have had a big resurgence in their population. I have one in my yard from time to time. Our county motto is " where eagles fly" its true but I think we have more "turkeys" then "eagles"







They are beautiful birds.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

way cool Kelly!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great shots! Looks like he was posing for you!

We have seen a resurgence in bald eagles here in central Illinois, along the Illinois River. When I was a kid, they were endangered and I never saw one around here - mostly due to DDT usage. But since we've gotten more concious about harming wildlife, they have really made a comeback. Every year the audobon Society has an Eagle Watch day along the river, in winter time (easier to spot them). I think the numbers reported were between 200-300, along a 100 mile stretch of the river.

Thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for sharing the pictures. They sure are amazing birds. No doubt that they were selected as the national bird. Better than the runner up, the turkey. Just a little history fact.







We see them up here in Alaska quite often and each time is just as great as the first.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Great shots! Looks like he was posing for you!
> 
> We have seen a resurgence in bald eagles here in central Illinois, along the Illinois River. When I was a kid, they were endangered and I never saw one around here - mostly due to DDT usage. But since we've gotten more concious about harming wildlife, they have really made a comeback. Every year the audobon Society has an Eagle Watch day along the river, in winter time (easier to spot them). I think the numbers reported were between 200-300, along a 100 mile stretch of the river.
> 
> ...


The Skagit River has one of the highest concentrations of eagles in the lower 48 during late Dec./Jan. when they feed on the the Salmon that have spawned and died. A couple of years ago they counted over 800 eagles in about a 30-50 mile stretch. In the last 2 years, that number has gone down to about 200 or so. Maybe due to our bad weather/flooding, etc... that we have had in the last two years. Can you imaging 800 eagles in that small of an area though. We were there for the Eagle viewing but we missed that weeks high count by one week and the count was down to about 400 the next week. Anyway, pretty amazing!!!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

What a majestic bird. Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Are you sure you saw this, or could you have been to close to the winery and been hallucinating. Oh, that's right, cameras don't do that. Great Photos. Would love to see eagles in the wild. There are some in PA, but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow - what a treat!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Here in SE Virginia I've seen quite a few recently, I'm glad their numbers are increasing, beautiful creatures.
Thanks for sharing.

Brad


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Way cool! We have one that hangs out in our perc pond in Campbell Ca. It is a small city right next to San Jose and a pretty busy suburb.
It is kinda weird seeing him in a city environment but I appreciate it. Great Pic!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

4ME said:


> Way cool! We have one that hangs out in our perc pond in Campbell Ca. It is a small city right next to San Jose and a pretty busy suburb.
> It is kinda weird seeing him in a city environment but I appreciate it. Great Pic!


I know Campbell, CA as I lived in Los Gatos for quite a few years. I went to High School there MANY years ago. That is a weird place for eagles but that is very cool that they are there. Thanks for letting us know that. It is common for them to be in an area like ours, but for them to be in an area like yours truly shows that things have changed since they were on the indangered species list.

Kelly


----------

